# Identify a plant/trimming info?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, so, couple of things. About two or three months ago, I got some plants from Petco for mom's tank. I got her 1 "package" of Amazon Sword and 1 of an unknown plant (well, it was known, but I have since forgotten). I included a picture, could someone identify it for me? 

Anyways, it is growing really well, in fact, it is doing excellent, which is suprising since the lights are just standard lights that came with the kit, and the gravel is just plain old gravel. In addition, it gets no additives. So the only nutrient the plant is getting is from the fish's... you know.

Anyways, it has grown so well that it is sending out more roots, as you can see by the picture below. It needs to be trimmed, but I want to trim it in a manner that it can be replanted in the tank, so the plastic plants can finally be removed. How would I go about doing this? Can I trim it with scissors, just below where the new roots are coming out? 










There's the plant. You can see where it is sending out roots all over. Side note: the fish in the picture is mom's female Betta, Rebbecca. In the right light, she is stunning


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

water wysteria..there are 2 kinds around..a fine leaf and a broad leaf..
you can just keep snipping it off just below where roots are forming..


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, thanks.


----------



## _Jay (Jul 3, 2009)

Hygrophyla Difformis

Side roots are common on aquatic stem plants, you will see them often on Ludwiga, Hygrophyla Difformis etc. 

This is a common aquatic weed popular in the planted tank community. It can be a floating plant or will grow planted. The plant will tend to get leggy and straggly at the bottom. Most plant folks pull the plant and cut off the bottom third to half and replant the top. It likes moderate to high light and takes its nutrients primarily from the water column.

Jay


----------

